# Loping problems, bucking when trying to lope



## Katie11 (Jul 29, 2014)

The first thing i would do is have her checked by a vet to make sure nothing is bothering her like her teeth and then have her checked by a chiropractor. It kinda sounds like an additude problem and she might be getting bored of running barrels. I would take her off of barrels and do lots of ground work. (Lunging, backing up, side passing, stuff that gets her thinking and listening to you) 
I only run barrels with my horse a couple times a month if i have a barrel racing coming up. If you teach her to do roll backs, side pass, moving off leg pressure it will make running the pattern easy and you wont have to practice a lot. Keep in mind shes young and probably needs more work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

You need to lope her around and show her who is boss. Even if the saddle isn't fitting problem that is NO EXCUSE for her to buck what so ever. You need to fix this right away before it becomes a real problem.


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

You should try just when you ask for a lope kick them forward and they sometimes don't have time to buck. Or you can pick up the lope then wait until she throws in a buck then pull her in tight circles. They can't buck in tight circles and they don't like circles. This is what did with my arab and it worked.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Does she do the same when lunging, with and without a saddle? Have you tried lunging her at a lope with a rider? It could be pain related but since she is young, she's just telling you bug off. It could be feel good or being spunky bucks. 

First, eliminate if it's pain related. Even young horses can have back problems or other health issues like ulcers. Also, how long has she been rode? Has she had sufficient time to build up back muscle?

If it's not pain, it's behavioral. You have 2 options. Shut her down to stop the bucking then immediately ask again for a lope, or push her forward through the lope. 

Some may say stopping her is rewarding her for bucking. I disagree, as long as you ask her to do what you asked, to lope, immediately after. Stopping and getting off is rewarding her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this the first time you've loped her? If so, then that's part of your problem right there. If you can't lope that horse wherever you want her, small and big circles, out on the trail and around the arena, then she has no business trying to start on the barrel pattern.

If you _have_ loped her before with no problems and she only does it when you're practicing barrels, then she's just being a snot and needs to be corrected accordingly.

How I handle one that decides they want to buck is I'll take one rein and bend their head around (won't completely stop the buck but takes the majority of their power away), then I immediately push them hard into tiny little circles and keep them going until they are huffing and puffing and begging to stop. If you get dizzy before they are ready to stop, pick up the other rein and push them the other direction. That method will completely stop/cure all but the most dedicated buckers in just a couple of rides (doing this repeatedly each ride).


----------



## CourtneyBrooke (Jul 29, 2014)

paintmered said:


> You should try just when you ask for a lope kick them forward and they sometimes don't have time to buck. Or you can pick up the lope then wait until she throws in a buck then pull her in tight circles. They can't buck in tight circles and they don't like circles. This is what did with my arab and it worked.


Yeah every time she bucks I immediately pull her in tight circles. But every time I start again she bucks... Again! I'll keep trying that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CourtneyBrooke (Jul 29, 2014)

smrobs said:


> Is this the first time you've loped her? If so, then that's part of your problem right there. If you can't lope that horse wherever you want her, small and big circles, out on the trail and around the arena, then she has no business trying to start on the barrel pattern.
> 
> If you _have_ loped her before with no problems and she only does it when you're practicing barrels, then she's just being a snot and needs to be corrected accordingly.
> 
> How I handle one that decides they want to buck is I'll take one rein and bend their head around (won't completely stop the buck but takes the majority of their power away), then I immediately push them hard into tiny little circles and keep them going until they are huffing and puffing and begging to stop. If you get dizzy before they are ready to stop, pick up the other rein and push them the other direction. That method will completely stop/cure all but the most dedicated buckers in just a couple of rides (doing this repeatedly each ride).


Yep she's been loped before quite a bit. I'm gonna lunge her in a little bit and make her lope then I'll get on her and try what you said again. Thanks for the info!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CourtneyBrooke (Jul 29, 2014)

.Delete. said:


> You need to lope her around and show her who is boss. Even if the saddle isn't fitting problem that is NO EXCUSE for her to buck what so ever. You need to fix this right away before it becomes a real problem.


Yes bucking isn't an excuse at all. I'm going to do everything I can to fix her! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CourtneyBrooke (Jul 29, 2014)

*Loping problems; bucking when trying to lope*

UPDATE: I lunged her and loped her bareback and she did just fine. She didn't buck at all. I'm starting to think it is the saddle. Or maybe she doesn't like loping with that saddle tight on her back, but if it's the latter i just have to keep pushing her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

CourtneyBrooke said:


> UPDATE: I lunged her and loped her bareback and she did just fine. She didn't buck at all. I'm starting to think it is the saddle. Or maybe she doesn't like loping with that saddle tight on her back, but if it's the latter i just have to keep pushing her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Updating on your current thread would have been easier. People seeing this might get confused.


----------



## CourtneyBrooke (Jul 29, 2014)

.Delete. said:


> Updating on your current thread would have been easier. People seeing this might get confused.


I'm sorry. I'm new here, I didn't know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CourtneyBrooke (Jul 29, 2014)

I loped Ellie lunging her and bareback today and she did fine. Either it's the saddle or she just doesn't want to lope with one on. I'll get her checked and the saddle checked and if it's not that I'm just gonna have to make her lope when I want her to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

First of all, make sure there isn't any PAIN going on.
1) When have you had her teeth checked?
2) Get a chiro to look at her
3) Get a lameness eval with a vet, to ensure there aren't any problems
4) As you already said you were going to do, have someone experienced with saddle fit check your saddle. You could also post pictures here and we can try to help a little.

How often do you work her on the barrels? Every horse is different. If you are doing the same thing over and over, some horses get bored with it and throw a tantrum (bucking). Others, you could repeat all day and they wouldn't care. It's all about reading your horse and knowing what they can tolerate. 

If you can make sure it is not pain, and it is not boredom or pushing her too fast too soon (all horses are different ... some 4-year-olds aren't mentally ready to learn barrels), then YES you need to ride her through the bucks.

I'm of the "come to Jesus" meetings with horses. If I have a horse that bucks (and I know it is not from pain or any other cause), they are gonna get a whoopin' and be made to work, and learn that was a very wrong thing to do. I don't abuse my horses by any means, but they will get disciplined when they deserve it.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

CourtneyBrooke said:


> I loped Ellie lunging her and bareback today and she did fine. Either it's the saddle or she just doesn't want to lope with one on. I'll get her checked and the saddle checked and if it's not that I'm just gonna have to make her lope when I want her to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was having a similar problem with a new saddle. Horse would try to refuse the lope. When pushed to it, he tried some bucking.

The saddle was fitted to the horse before purchase. We did several tests and worked with the builder to find the problem. In the end the saddle builder came out along with a saddle fitter. The solution was to change the method of rigging. 

I had always used "standard" western rigging. Front cinch went around the front and a rear cinch went in the back. This particular saddle had it's front rigging positioned a little further than "normal." Let's call it 7/8 rigging. Using it this way, the saddle was not sitting correctly on the horse when cinched.

The solution was to rig differently. Hard to explain, but it much like the old McClellan cavalry saddles were rigged. One cinch but the cinch straps go through both the forward and rear rings. This brought the cinch back to more of a 3/4 position (maybe a little more, but not centered). Doing so freed up the horse and seemed to solve the problem. 

Not saying this is necessarily your problem. However, even a saddle that "fits" the horse can still have a problem if the rigging is not right for that horse. 

Likewise with the cinch. A cinch that rubs or chafes can cause a problem even if the saddle fits.

Something to consider.


----------



## XenaWarriorPrincess (Apr 1, 2013)

A paint gelding I am training is the same. Bucks when I put him in the lope. My saddle fits him perfectly and I ride with a soft hand.

I just loped him around with my hands lower on the reins, and each time he would go to buck I would tip his nose off center and push him through it. The nose tip prevented him from dropping his head but didn't pull him in a circle. Had him going on slack rein after about 10 minutes.


----------

